# Problem importing source material into Multiplay



## Beny (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm a new Multiplay user. I'm trying to import material purchased from Amazon Music and Multiplay refuses. I edited one track in Abobe Audition and Multiplay accepted the result. I tried running other tracks through Audition without success. What's my problem?


----------



## FMEng (Jun 24, 2014)

Are you saving the files from Audition in the same format? I would save them as a stereo, 16-bit, 44.1 kHz. wav file.


----------



## Beny (Jun 24, 2014)

FMEng said:


> Are you saving the files from Audition in the same format? I would save them as a stereo, 16-bit, 44.1 kHz. wav file.


I'll try this. But Multiplay accepts files from other online sources without running them through Audition -- the only problem is with those purchased from Amazon Music. Is this a rights-protection problem?


----------



## Beny (Jun 24, 2014)

Beny said:


> I'll try this. But Multiplay accepts files from other online sources without running them through Audition -- the only problem is with those purchased from Amazon Music. Is this a rights-protection problem?


That did it! I saved (converted) the Amazon Mp3 32 bit track to .wav 16 bit and no problem. Thanks!


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 26, 2014)

multiplay tends to be rather picky about file format. It will play some WAVs but not all, won't play a bunch of file formats and codecs at all. It would be nice if he'd put up a list of accepted audio file parameters, but I haven't seen one. Would be REALLY nice to be able to tie in some other codecs, not currently an option. You'll just have to make sure to save all files in a compatible format.
Some MP3 types play, some don't.
Some WAV types play, some don't.


----------



## Beny (Jun 26, 2014)

Dionysus said:


> multiplay tends to be rather picky about file format. It will play some WAVs but not all, won't play a bunch of file formats and codecs at all. It would be nice if he'd put up a list of accepted audio file parameters, but I haven't seen one. Would be REALLY nice to be able to tie in some other codecs, not currently an option. You'll just have to make sure to save all files in a compatible format.
> Some MP3 types play, some don't.
> Some WAV types play, some don't.


Someone else sent me the solution that seems to work 100% -- 4100 , 16 bit, .wav. The 16 bit seems important -- the default is 32 and doesn't work.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm told that some .mp3 files have a strange encoding or variable bit rate or some such thing that Multiplay does not like.

On my home XP machine I can drag files from a folder and drop them into Multiplay  On the theater's Vista (yuk) machine that does not work and I have to use the button and navigate.

It's a dandy program. That it's free is such a gift. And the support is better than a lot of expensive goods. Wish there was a Mac version.


----------

